# Alaskan Thunder Fuck, Dro, And Reggie!



## MegaSmoke (Aug 16, 2012)

Alaskan Thunder Fuck, Dro, And Reggie! , 
Yup


----------



## dopestick (Aug 23, 2012)

Always wanted to try Alaskan, you lucky fuck. Lol.


----------



## AKBud (Oct 16, 2012)

That would be; Matanuska Thunder Fuck................. 

Where did you get it? A lot of "look alikes".


----------



## Silicity (Oct 18, 2012)

doubt it, most likely a look alike as stated above.


----------

